# Treats for young puppies!?



## BentleyTheVizsla (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and dog ownersip in general! I recently got a Vizsla puppy and he is my baby! He is 7 weeks old (8 on wednesday) and has been home with me for 3 days now. He is a great little puppy and everything is going well. I was just wondering what type of treats everyone gives their young puppies? I would like to start training him simple commands like sit with clicker training but do not what to give him a stomach ache from treats. Most treat products for puppies i have seen say ages 12+ weeks and he isnt even close to that yet! I have been giving him pieces of his dried kibble and tiny pieces of freeze dried liver but he doesnt seem very interested in either. I dont think he sees them as much of a reward..what type of treats does everyone suggest for a puppy so young? Can i be giving him small pieces of meat or even cheese? Thank you! I included a funny picture of him sleeping!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Try some cheese or boil up some chicken and use that as treats. Bet he goes crazy for it


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Such a cutie!

The biggest and best treat for your baby is you. At this tender age, I wouldnt be doing much of anything but helping him settle in and adjust to his new home....and for you to get to know him..and of course enjoying him, they are just so delicious at that age. He's a bit young for training, other than potty, this is a good time to just enjoy him without any stress of training expectations.


----------



## B_Rawl (Feb 14, 2015)

When we got our little guy at 7 weeks, he wasn't crazy about any of the treats we got for him and I thought maybe he wasn't food motivated. The only thing he would really work for was cheese. Then, a few days later after he had settled in, he started showing interest in ALL THE TREATS. Don't worry, your little guy is just getting used to his new environment. Now, my little pup is 11 weeks and loves just about any treat I give him. We are clicker training as well. 

Good luck with your funy sleeper!


----------



## franzonaling (Jun 2, 2015)

Our girl was crazy about bits of boiled meats (hamburger, chicken breast) right away, but was never too interested in any sort of "dog treat" treats. She also had a funny tummy when she was small and not very food motivated. Made for a lot of heartache in her puppy kindergarten classes until we learned to bring homemade all-chicken hot dog treats (boy did people give me grief for making my dog homemade treats). But she's our baby and she knows how to hold out until she can get the good stuff from us 

SUCH a cute sleeping picture, btw!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try to go with a simple ingredient treat, that has a protein that your already feeding in his food. Just do very small amounts, until you know it wont bother his tummy. Mine love just about anything I cook, over things you can buy.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We used and still use Cheerios -- the regular/plain kind. Cheap, tons of them...dog loves them! To this day she will do all of her tricks/commands for just one little Cheerio.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We bought a bag of Purina One True Instinct Grain-Free Formula With Real Chicken & Sweet Potato Dog Food just for training (photo below). It is a very tiny triangle shaped kibble that is perfect for training. We also use it as a distraction when our puppy is naughty and biting or chewing the furniture. We immediately have her do tricks.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

pjcodner said:


> We bought a bag of Purina One True Instinct Grain-Free Formula With Real Chicken & Sweet Potato Dog Food just for training (photo below). It is a very tiny triangle shaped kibble that is perfect for training. We also use it as a distraction when our puppy is naughty and biting or chewing the furniture. We immediately have her do tricks.


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-one-smartblend-true-instinct/

All dry dog food is kibble shaped, all dry dog food will work to excite your puppy, but all dry dog food isn't the same.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

As I mentioned, the Purina One is only for training. We feed her ORIJEN three times a day. I have found that many dog treats are too rich and high in calories.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Got it! But it's not just the amount, it's the quality, he's still eating it and it's still going in there.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gingerling said:


> Got it! But it's not just the amount, it's the quality, he's still eating it and it's still going in there.


I look at it this way: there are some training treats that are relished by the pup, but are nutritionally awful. I've haven't researched it, but Pup-Peroni and hot dogs are probably ones. I'd give these a "1" on a 1 -10 nutritional scale. A carefully done raw diet a "10". If Purina One is a "7", it's lacking, but it's still way better than most treats.

Bob


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't want to shoot a dead horse here, Bob...but if you would't feed something on a regular basis to your dog, why would you feed it as a treat? It's still going in there. These foods are substandard and often contain things they shouldn't.

There are many treats that are wholesome and healthy that a puppy will love and motivate it without resorting to Snoggles and Puperoni, why not use...and recommend... them instead? Wholesome food is an essential ingredient to a wholesome, healthy puppy, regardless of amount.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I think PIKE would kill for our homemade jerky deer - elk - duck - goose - I do not treat train - PIKE gets them - because he makes me SMILE


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

R said:


> I think PIKE would kill for our homemade jerky deer - elk - duck - goose


We make homemade treats, oven-baked and/ or in the dehydrator we bought from Cabela's.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we worry more about what our dogs eat, than what we put into our own bodies.
As long as the pup looks and acts healthy, I don't see a big reason to overthink the treats. **** we can't agree on which food is best, what makes you think we could ever agree on treats.
June helped herself to half a pizza yesterday. I doubt it was very healthy, but she is none the worse for wear after scarfing it down.
Maybe I just get more laid back with age, and don't see the need to sweat the small stuff.
Have fun and enjoy your puppy, they are only young once.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I think we worry more about what our dogs eat, than what we put into our own bodies.


Perhaps our family is different, but we worry what we eat. I myself was struggling with various health issues and several years ago there is no way I could have imagined be able to enjoy all the activities with my Vizlsa. I could not even walk around the block without pain! I am glad to see our son who is studying medicine also eating healthy and cook for himself rather than grabbing a burger or pizza. We cook for ourselves, so why not to make treats for our Vizsla boy? However, if we decide to spice up the human food or to add bad for dogs ingredients, his treats are to be made separately. Saying that, we also buy commercial treats for our Vizlsa and he gets his kibbles (we just carefully check all the ingredients). Some say it is time consuming to make their food from scratch. But we found out it is not so bad, as although everybody in our family works or studies full time, we all contribute.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

My family must be different, too..we're all fairly health conscious. It's just natural for me to extend my own good eating and general health habits to my Vizsla and take care of him as I do myself and everyone else here. So, boiling up a few chicken thighs or liver (yuck! the things we do for love...), or getting those little baby carrots in the bag, maybe green beans...even some of his regular kibble (Annamaet) seems easy enough. It's unclear why I'd want to dilute all the good things I give him to eat with junk food.

There's nothing wrong with Snoggles..in moderation..I just don't think there's anything particularly right about them, which is why I choose not to put them in my dog's body.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Gingerling said:


> So, boiling up a few chicken thighs or liver (yuck! the things we do for love...)


I agree, I don't mind boiled chicken, but the boiled liver is another case. I prefer to oven-bake/ dehydrate the liver instead. Then we both can enjoy it


----------

